# Which color do you prefer Blonde or Darker Gold/Auburn



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

All goldens are beautiful inside and out, although I do prefer the look of paler blonde/cream colour than the reeeeally dark reds if I had to choose (Im refering to the almost setter red that I have only ever seen before since looking at peoples pictures from across the pond) I also really like the look of medium blondes and darker shades of blonde aswell...ahh I dunno, Ill have one of each please...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I love the redheads.....and have 2 , But also have a blonde......


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I started out with a preferance towards the light gold's and creams. But after seeing the pictures of all the colors, I can say I have no preferance at all. They are all beautiful to me. I especially love seeing contrasting colors of Golden's together as they compliment each other so well.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I always loved the darker shades of goldens. And then I got a blonde puppy and now I think he's the most gorgeous dog ever. So of course, my preference is now for blondes. But really, I like them all.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

my girls are dark red, lighter red and medium blonde, my first golden was the setter red which i adored because it was different. however all goldens are beautiful no matter what color they are.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

I like the lighter Goldens, but their temperment is what is most important to me. Color is secondary.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I actually like the richer Golden colors but when I went "shopping" for a Golden, the lighter color seemed to be the fad around here and the breeders I chose had very uniform litters, all light colored. Thus... Griffyn is quite light but not white.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Here, you will mostly see the light golds. Not blonds. I have to admit I love all the colors of the spectrum. Kodes one of very few here where I live that is dark gold, while Bianka is light gold. If it's a Golden, no matter what color you can bet i'm gonna love it. Heck, I even fell for a black dog named Abby. I do think the rich golden colors are stunning though especially in the sun light.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

As a first dog owner I can only say that I like Amber (not the colour but our only pup). 

When we left the house all we knew is that we wanted a dog. My daughter as a toddler always had her heart set on a labrador (we have millions of cuddly toys, Andrex puppies etc...) but never the less we came home with a "blonde" golden retriever. No doubt any colour would have look equally adorable but we probably would have taken hours and hours choosing... So the choice was kind of made for us from the start as they only had blondes.

So a year on I can only say that I like my blonde... If we had picked a red, white or darker golden back then, then that would be my favourite colour today.

This said I do like Tilly and Tom (probably because they are closer to a labrador colour).


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

My first Golden, Chelsea, was a dark red and I thought her color was beautiful but she was taken for an Irish Setter very often! Chelsea is on the right and Dakota on the left. Dakota was a medium gold color and his daughter, my SunnyRose is the same medium gold. Jasmine is the lightest Golden we have had and I think she is gorgeous! I think it depends on the dog - not the color










JASMINE









Hope the picture links work! Not tooo good with this part!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

All tone of dark blond to dark red that's why I got mine in the USA.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I've heisted this great pic that another kind member posted to demonstrate my answer. I can't find a way to describe my preference any better than this photo could.












I think they're all gorgeous but my preference (L to R) would be dogs #2 through 6. But, if I had a wonderful dog outside that range, I wouldn't mind one bit.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Color doesn't matter to me, I love them all.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Left to right in the above picture - Buffy is probably a #2 and Abby a #4. I like all the colors but love how Buffy's hair shines in the sun. It looks just like spun gold!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I want a red Golden like the one in the wagon.
I have had four gold goldens.
Variety is nice sometimes.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I have one of each Jack is really dark red, Peanut is on the lighter site, can't tell you which color I like more there both beautiful:doh:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

To me the color doesn't matter. It's their temperament and the way they can put a smile on your face. I have never passed a Golden who did not make me smile.


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

I can see any golden, any color, and think "what a beautiful dog!" Our Jake was a lighter golden, Sadie is a med-dark golden and I think Cooper will be a lightish (is that a word??) blonde. At least his ears are a lighter blonde and I've been told that a golden puppy will turn to the color of his ears no matter what color his coat may be early on. No matter what color they are, they are beautiful.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Lilah is blond and Robbie is red, I think they are both beautiful, but then I'm prejudiced! lol.

I started a thread a little while back asking for pictures of dark gold conformation winners, and I must say although the many blond conformation Goldens are really pretty, the dark gold ones that were posted in answer to my thread simply took my breath away, they were stunning. I guess visually I lean towards the dark gold color.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I like the darker goldens more myself because that is all that I have owned. But next time I think I will get a lighter one for a difference. No matter the color they are the sweetest dogs to own.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

They're all beautiful, but I prefer the darker reds...


----------



## Wrigleysmom (Dec 30, 2006)

I like both, wrigs is dark and Addy is a little lighter, she seems to be getting somewhat darker, but still not as dark as wrigs , they are both gorgeous to me.


----------



## Jemma's Mum (Feb 26, 2007)

I just love goldens, colour is not an issue, but I must say, I absolutely love my
my platinum blonde girl!

cheers,


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

It's best to have one of both, as we do... blonde Lila and her dark red mom Kia 
Of course you all know them from our logo


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I like the blondes/light golds. 

That way when they get old their faces don't look as white as when they're red.

Just my preference


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

KatzNK9 said:


> I've heisted this great pic that another kind member posted to demonstrate my answer. I can't find a way to describe my preference any better than this photo could.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's a great picture


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

Indy is the darker golden/red color. I love the way her coat shines in the sun like liquid gold. I also like the cream/light goldens that you see from England. Ill take any color though Goldens are all adorable.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Love 'em all - no preference


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

THE HONEY WOLVES said:


> that's a great picture


I found that posted by some nice person here in the forum & I love it too. It is my favorite pic to reference Golden colors but I can't take credit for the pic. I hope the original poster doesn't mind.


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

oh my...I love them all.

Goldendust....your Kodes and my Wilson could be brothers....Wilson is also my bull in the china store:bigangel:

Charlotte
(MotherHen)


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

First golden, Scooter and his full brother, later litter, Buck, were red. Buck was mistaken from an irish a number of times. That always amazed me because irish have the long arched neck, pointed heads, long ears. I guess they were just going by color. i have had two irish setters, one was really red, the last a deep mahogany.

KayCee is a medidum gold and her brother was a little lighter than her. And honey our adopted mix is very light gold. I don't have an preferecne. All are bautiful.


----------



## kowey (Feb 28, 2006)

*Blond!*

"Blondes have more fun!" (quote from a James Bond movie...)


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

I to think they are all wonderful but I tend to lean toward the dark golds


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

i like light golden colored goldeys!


----------



## Lucy's momma (Jul 30, 2007)

I think all Golden's are pretty, but I prefer the darker ones..... My other golden was that color, and our new little Lucy is red as well.....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I only like GOLDEN Goldens. That means like Jesse Vrocco owns through deep red. Anything lighter than Jesse- No thanks! Can't stand the pale cream I must confess. The original Goldens were NOT cream. They were dark.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I prefer the lighter to the darker! But I do prefer to have some golden in there!!


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I only like GOLDEN Goldens. That means like Jesse Vrocco owns through deep red. Anything lighter than Jesse- No thanks! Can't stand the pale cream I must confess. The original Goldens were NOT cream. They were dark.


I love them all but I must agree - I think the darker ones are just beautiful- I don't want to sound like I am bragging but my Katie had the most beautiful coat on any golden I had ever seen - it was really a thick honey color that shined like chrome when the sun reflected on it - she was as beautiful on the inside too- I actually had chosen a different puppy from the litter but my Mom had veto on my choice and chose Katie after looking into here eyes rather than at her coat.

here is her web page - she started very blonde

Katie


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Now don't get me wrong I love all GOLDENS... but talking color, I couldn't have a cream one personally. I love Katie- she is GORGEOUS!


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Now don't get me wrong I love all GOLDENS... but talking color, I couldn't have a cream one personally. I love Katie- she is GORGEOUS!


thank you so much - I miss her terribly


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

I have no color preferance..i like em all


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I am so sorry you lost her. I just love her look. She must have been very very special.


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

I like blonde hair...
But Simba not too much blonde or darken...


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

i tend to like the blondes better! but i love me some golden!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I love them all. Both extremes.


----------



## Nugget9806 (Aug 10, 2007)

KatzNK9 said:


> I've heisted this great pic that another kind member posted to demonstrate my answer. I can't find a way to describe my preference any better than this photo could.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(L to R) my Favorite is 7-9. I absolutely love the darker reds. My Mom says that is because Nugget was a more red. That maybe true. He was and still is the king of my heart.


----------



## Nugget9806 (Aug 10, 2007)

Jazzys Mom said:


> ...was taken for an Irish Setter very often!


Nugget was mistaken for a Setter all the time. I would patiently explain that he was a golden retriever and that some setter was used along time ago in the breed development.

When I am ready for another golden, I will go looking for a dark one.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Love 'em all--but like the darker colors most of all........

SJ


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

KatzNK9 said:


> I've heisted this great pic that another kind member posted to demonstrate my answer. I can't find a way to describe my preference any better than this photo could.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a great picture to illistrtate the range and my favorites are the middle three.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Katie...........*



THE HONEY WOLVES said:


> thank you so much - I miss her terribly


Just paged through your pictorial tribute to Katie: OUTSTANDING! What a wonderful way to remember your furrkid! 

You sure did Katie proud!

SJ


----------



## nrhareiner (Feb 27, 2007)

I vote dark. I love my red heads.

Heidi


----------



## golddogz (Apr 27, 2006)

Though I have two lighter Goldens, my favorite show Golden ever was a redcoat. I thought that darker coat really made him stand out and look regal.


----------



## Chase'sMom (Jul 31, 2007)

I love all the colors! My Brother-In-Law has always had dark Goldens. I seem to end up with medium color goldens. They all have huge hearts, so that's all I care about.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Dark! (They don't show the dirt  )


----------



## Elway&Prince (Sep 6, 2007)

I love the lighter colored goldens, the cream colored ones, and wanted one REALLY bad. Our pup was the lightest of the litter but he is getting darker and darker as time goes by. Oh well! I don't really care about the color but the cream color ones I think are gorgeous!


----------

